# Sausages?



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

How good is the nutritional value of sausages? I mean sausages you wouldbuy in a packet from Tesco's? What sort of quality is the protein?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

as good as the fat, sawdust and other ****e they fill them with... I had the misfortune to have a regular pickup from a well known pork products place in linconshire... a trip round the factory put me off pork pies, sausages and any other similar product.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Slam, I can only agree with you here.

Alake - the quality of the meat in sausages is very low. Basically anything which is minced is minced for a reason!

The meat in sausages is minimal as they are usually bulked out with offal, salt, cereal etc.

I would stay away of you are dieting mate.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

lol, my mates dad is a butcher, now sausage rolls and por pies taste good, but you oughta see the ****e they put in em'

In short, same as the guys above.

AVOID!


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

Righto. Thanks guys.


----------



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

putting it nicely its bumholes and eyelids in a wrapper!

very poor quality protein alake.

best bet is to make your own "junk food". try mincing your own good quality steak, add some onions, peppers and spice to create you own steakburgers. i do this off season every sat night. ok it aint a mcdonalds but its a BB's version of one!

iain


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Talking of sausages, you won't believe this;

I was warming up before I started training on Monday & a regular guy who goes in there say's to me ''Yeah, I've totally changed my diet now''. I said ''Oh, right - what were you eating before & what are you eating now?''.

He say's ''Well, I kept getting sick of eating chicken & rice & muffins (the cake muffins), so all I eat now is 8 slices of white bread with 16 sausages from Asda - you know, the one's what are 50p for 8''. I said ''right....do you not think that's a little excessive maybe?''. He says ''Naa, I need to put on size you see, so eating that throughout the day combined with rice pudding at night, I should expect to see some mass''.

At this point I slowly walked away & he was still jabbering on to himself....

I can't actually respond to someone like that who's supposedly been training 10 years or so..


----------



## ajfitness (Mar 13, 2007)

mate people like this make me wet myself!

i had a chappy come to the gym the other day and tell me "no matter what i do i just cant shift this gut"

my first question was of course, "well whats your diet like mate?"

what he then proceeded to tell me wasnt all that bad, until he added he drank 4 pints a night.

i suggested he cut this out for one week to see what would happen and hey presto, he's lost 5lbs!

f*$king people!


----------



## iain1668 (Apr 30, 2006)

oh my god!!!! you hear it all in the gym!

some of the crazy things ive listened to from one certain 19 yearold is....

he's jabbing the hell out of himself, i warned him against it, but if he insists on doing it just to make sure he eats properly. he said he was, i asked what did u have for breakfast? reply was 6 eggs and 1 teaspoon of sugar. as sugar is maltodextrin. i just cringed at it.....

this was the same 19 year old, who plans on competing and doesnt train his legs as they are too big. too big? yes he replies....because i cycle to work!

he didnt compete this year, but says if he did he would have won the nabba juniors etc etc.....

i hate listening to stuff like this.....arrrrgggghhhh!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> Talking of sausages, you won't believe this;
> 
> I was warming up before I started training on Monday & a regular guy who goes in there say's to me ''Yeah, I've totally changed my diet now''. I said ''Oh, right - what were you eating before & what are you eating now?''.
> 
> ...


pmsl......


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Sausages: mystery meat. No thanks. uke:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> Sausages: mystery meat. No thanks. uke:


You think there is meat in them? Well... bits have come from animals....


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Slamdog said:


> You think there is meat in them? Well... bits have come from animals....


Ok, mystery mush!


----------



## The Rave (Jun 1, 2007)

More importantly they are high in saturated fats and the protein/fat ratio is all wrong!

You will never be a real man on sausages!

Go for chicken breasts and turkey steaks every time.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

The protein to fat ratio is the last thing you should be considering when you eat sausages...


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

They do some special low fat ones at the asda near me. I ususally get some for my weekly fry up on a sunday or saturday morning! delicious!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I suppose "Turkey" sausages could be a little more healthy, but generally its all the waste crap and floor cutting that end up in them.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Oh man I love my sausage.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Tesco's do some nice ones, high protien low carb, i doubt they will hurt you once in a while. as they say, what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger LOL


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

saturated fat - what doesnt kill you only makes your heart pump stonger.


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

balls,foreskins n ****holes stay clear


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

leeston said:


> saturated fat - what doesnt kill you only makes your heart pump stonger.


 A bit of fats good for you and if your workign out and taking in enough fish oils and olive oil etc then they wont do you much hard.

As for whats in them.........i bet most of the chicken breasts and steaks you eat have more chemicals and **** in them.

Saying that, my g/f will never eat kebabs again after working in insurance, aparenty there are ALOT of claims where fingers and stuff are cut off and most of the time in the claim they say the part was never found lol


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

fits said:


> A bit of fats good for you and if your workign out and taking in enough fish oils and olive oil etc then they wont do you much hard.
> 
> As for whats in them.........i bet most of the chicken breasts and steaks you eat have more chemicals and **** in them.
> 
> Saying that, my g/f will never eat kebabs again after working in insurance, aparenty there are ALOT of claims where fingers and stuff are cut off and most of the time in the claim they say the part was never found lol


I have investigated many claims like this. Mate they are prevelant in all factories and all methods of food preperation and cooking. I have been to a kebab factory and the end product looks fook all like the source product.

I dislike pok pies, kebabs and sausage because basically it is whatever is left lying around on the floor which gets used. Obviously, the meat is not off the floor but I think yoiu know what I mean.

I could give arguments for not liking milk, chicken, beef and even some vegetables as I have been to a chemical/pestercide factory and that stuff is fookin evil!!!

Granted, these foods will not do you any harm if used sparingly. However, they are not 'optimal food' which what one should be looking for when training hard.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

True, i like to have balance, i ahve recently thought about why i train and i come to the conclusion thats its to look better and for health to a degree but mostly as i enjoy it and like to set and meet/break targets. Im not looking to be Mr healthy 2008 and im not looking to get up on stage so i like to enjoy my weights and for the most part, healthy living but also enjoy some good stuff  as we are a long time dead.

I dont know how you eat anything with a job like that! Im sure i would not eat some things if i saw how they were made. I was taken out for breakfast last friday, had some black pudding and loved it but i can imagne if i saw it in the making id never eat it again!


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

To be honest lads its all about reading the back of the label with things like this. Sausages dont have to be all bad. But because its so easy to hide basiclly whatever you want in them you get some seriously bad stuff in some of them. Ive seen some packets that on the back say 30% pork, in a pack of pork sausages !!! Then have a read up on what you can actualy class as "pork meat " skin aparently counts as well some other nasties. so of that 30% pork meat maybe 20% of that is actually meat. So your actually talkin 6% meat.

Get the expensive sausages, 80% pork meat is what you should be aiming for and from a decent butchers. If you ask what percentage meats in them and they give you a blank expression maybe give them a miss but I asked my butcher and ended up witha big discussion on how poor supermarket sausages are and got a full explaination on how he makes his.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I've just noticed that it's ALake that started this thread AND the chips one. For goodness sake bud, are you obsessed with lardy food? If you want to be a BBer, start eating like one.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

mmmm sausage and chips - a complete meal! Protein, carbs and fats!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

what about egg sausage and chips with tomato sauce. Protein, fats and carbs (simple and complex) as well as micronutrients (vit c in tomatoes).

All in all a good post recovery meal.

Nah seriously, ALake, do some rearch mate. That diet will kill you not help you grow.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

leeston said:


> what about egg sausage and chips with tomato sauce. Protein, fats and carbs (simple and complex) as well as micronutrients (vit c in tomatoes).
> 
> All in all a good post recovery meal.
> 
> Nah seriously, ALake, do some rearch mate. That diet will kill you not help you grow.


I know, he's missing one of the major macronutrients......chocolate.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> I've just noticed that it's ALake that started this thread AND the chips one. For goodness sake bud, are you obsessed with lardy food? If you want to be a BBer, start eating like one.


PMSL....when I realised that he also started this thread...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/23560-arrgh.html

how perfect lol.


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

On a slight tangent from sausages, burgers can also contain a load of sh*te, so i make my own with lean minced steak. Saw a good receipe for Buffalo meat burgers - high protein , low sat fats - add a bit of stilton stuffed in the middle, meats a bit expensive - but they were nice.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Buffalo meat is awesome for making burgers, provided you buy the meat yourself & mince it yourself. I first had them in the firehouse restaurant at venice beach, near Gold's. Very lean & dry, no 'bouncy bits'. A bit too dry for some peoples taste but I think it's perfect. As a matter of fact, Chiquito's now do a buffalo burger (they call it a Bison burger but it's the same animal). Just ditch the white bread bun but have the chips only as an occasional treat.


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

I am not eating it I have a good diet actually. The questions might seem stupid to some, I know chips are not good for you I was just asking if chipping potatoes changes them in any way. Did I say I have a diet of chips? No so dont bloody assume I am some ingorant idiot who thinks he can grow on chips. Bloody hell I asked a question about Protein yesturday and I already got jumped on by some people. F*ck this **** I am off.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Alake, its just a bit of banter dude - everyone gets it if a silly Q is asked.

I havent read the whole potato one but i replied in the protein one (politely btw) and it did seem like a strange Q to me, except absorption rates what difference will whey have compared to a different protein source?

Theres no need to get arsy about it and throw your toys out the pram just have a laugh and get over it.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ALake said:


> I am not eating it I have a good diet actually. The questions might seem stupid to some, I know chips are not good for you I was just asking if chipping potatoes changes them in any way. Did I say I have a diet of chips? No so dont bloody assume I am some ingorant idiot who thinks he can grow on chips. Bloody hell I asked a question about Protein yesturday and I already got jumped on by some people. F*ck this **** I am off.


You will be forever in our hearts.:confused:


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

:hurt:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Alake

Maybe a re-read of your posts would prevent misunderstandings.

I read the potatoes thread and did think that it came across a little like you wanted to justify the eating of chips hence my reply.

Hey dont get me wrong I love chips and sausages and burgers and coke etc. However I dont really care about looking at their nutritional values as I always have them on cheat days.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> Alake
> 
> Hey dont get me wrong I love chips and sausages and burgers and coke etc. However I dont really care about looking at their nutritional values as I always have them on cheat days.


Tom, would you like us to enlighten you as to what they include?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LOL no thanks Leeston I've seen the documentary.

However Sausage and Bean sandwiches are lovely.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL when I used to work as a chef, before Sunday service we used to treat ourselves to a decent brekkie bap......A huge bap with:

Sausage (Cumberland)

Bacon x4

Hashbrown

Two Fried eggs

Field mushroom x2

Tomato

Baked beans

Ketchup and brown sauce....

Yum Yum 

Sorry Tom are you dieting ? PMSL


----------

